# CPC Exam and Outdated Books



## pandorarose3 (Nov 3, 2012)

When did having the current years coding books become a suggestion rather than a requirement for the exams?  When I took the exam it was a requirement now people can take it with old books if they choose, which to me is a waste of an exam cause if they codes have changed your not going to know it using an old book.  It use to be if you had the wrong books you were told to reschedule with the proper books.  I just proctored an exam not long ago and a girl had 2011 books and was back for the third time in 2012 taking the exam.


----------



## DGWILSON (Nov 3, 2012)

*Don't you think...*

Don't you think that is the AAPCs call? We don't know what is on the exam. I do not believe they would purposely tell us it is okay to use last years book just so people can fail the test. If you think about it, maybe it is to help examinees save money on buying new books. They know what they are doing. Don't you think????


----------



## chemolena1 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Not using urgent coding books*

Whether it's the chapter decision to advised current books or use the previous year books, there will always be that one coder or coders that will file a complaint with AAPC stating had they brought with them the most current book they would of passed!

So, because I remember this long test, I am grateful that I brought the correct books. There are in many situations in 2012 vs. 2011 where guidelines changed and modifiers had changed in certain areas of the book.  Just doesn't make sense to not be working and testing with current books.

I am also a coding instructor and always remember my students or alumni students to make sure they have current books.

I remember when I took my CPC exam, there was a lady in front of me that had the CPT Procedural Expert book with her.  When the proctors went to each person reviewing their books, she was advised that she could not take the test using that book. When this lady said she didn't know, the proctor reminded her that she had received 3 emails advising her what to bring toe CPC exam; one on an immediate receipt of her registration, one 2 weeks prior tothe exam and another reminder the week of.  This individual said she would take the exam without the book.  The proctor stated that the possibliity of taking the CPC exam with only an ICD-9 book and HCPCS would not be wise since the majority of the test is based on procedural coding.    She did not leave.  OMG go figure?


----------



## chemolena1 (Nov 3, 2012)

*I mean  not Using Current book vs. urgent books*

Sorry.


----------



## htr11 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Coding books*

I have 2012 coding books . Can I use them if I take CPC exam in May 2013 ? My friend took her exam in Jan and used 2011 books.

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 6, 2012)

you will need the 2013 CPT and HCPC II books, the 2012 ICD-9 book is still valid for 2013 as there are no differences from 2012 to 2013.
You friend was able to use the 2011 books for Jan 2012 as the CPT books for 2012 had just been released for Jan 1.  There is always a month or 2 where the older books are allowed but by May the test will be up to date for the newer codes.


----------



## htr11 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Coding Books*

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## OlgaS (Nov 13, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> you will need the 2013 CPT and HCPC II books, the 2012 ICD-9 book is still valid for 2013 as there are no differences from 2012 to 2013.
> You friend was able to use the 2011 books for Jan 2012 as the CPT books for 2012 had just been released for Jan 1.  There is always a month or 2 where the older books are allowed but by May the test will be up to date for the newer codes.



This is NOT TRUE that you're allowed to use previous year's books in the first couple months of the new year.  All exams administered in 2012 starting January 1st are based on the 2012 code sets, so you need to use 2012 books for 2012 exam, even if the exam date is January 1st.


----------



## susiekay (Nov 13, 2012)

Well Olga answer me this question,  how would they update the exam to use 2013 cpt codes if the release dates for the codes are Jan. 1.?  You know the AAPC office really has a friendly staff and are always ready to answer questions.


----------



## OlgaS (Nov 13, 2012)

susiekay said:


> Well Olga answer me this question,  how would they update the exam to use 2013 cpt codes if the release dates for the codes are Jan. 1.?  You know the AAPC office really has a friendly staff and are always ready to answer questions.



The AMA releases CPT codes for the upcoming year in September of each year. The CPT books normally  become available October or November. The codes go into effect on January 1st, but the books and codes are availabe for you at least 2 months in advance.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 13, 2012)

Every exam date I have observed for Jan and Feb has stated that is is acceptable to use the previous years books.  If this is different where you are I apologize,  also you do not always receive the CPT books 2 months in advance, many time the majority do not get their CPT books until Dec or even January.  I always order mine in July and most years I receive it the last week of December.
However The AAPC ALWAYS will let you know which version you need when you sign up for the exam.


----------



## OlgaS (Nov 21, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> Every exam date I have observed for Jan and Feb has stated that is is acceptable to use the previous years books.  If this is different where you are I apologize,  also you do not always receive the CPT books 2 months in advance, many time the majority do not get their CPT books until Dec or even January.  I always order mine in July and most years I receive it the last week of December.
> However The AAPC ALWAYS will let you know which version you need when you sign up for the exam.



Debra, 
It looks like it was like that about 7 years ago, but now all exams are based on current code set  starting January 1st.  In the last 4 years AAPC has been receiving  AMA CPT books no later that mid October. We start shipping them to our members right after we receive them from the publisher. 

Thank you!

Olga Starynskaya
Coding Books Department
AAPC


----------



## pandorarose3 (Nov 21, 2012)

OlgaS said:


> The AMA releases CPT codes for the upcoming year in September of each year. The CPT books normally  become available October or November. The codes go into effect on January 1st, but the books and codes are availabe for you at least 2 months in advance.




Exactly, they have the books well enough in advance to make any changes to the exams.  Would you use 2011 books in 2012 to do your work?  No.  I have had some students go 'well I am use to my old book' um not a good answer for this instructor.  Yes you get use to one book over the course of the year, but you always have to change.  

As far as the person who said we can use 2012 ICD-9 in 2013 who told you that??????


----------



## espressoguy (Nov 21, 2012)

pandorarose3 said:


> As far as the person who said we can use 2012 ICD-9 in 2013 who told you that??????



Since there are no ICD-9 changes in 2013, I don't see why you couldn't use the 2012 book.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2012)

pandorarose3 said:


> Exactly, they have the books well enough in advance to make any changes to the exams.  Would you use 2011 books in 2012 to do your work?  No.  I have had some students go 'well I am use to my old book' um not a good answer for this instructor.  Yes you get use to one book over the course of the year, but you always have to change.
> 
> As far as the person who said we can use 2012 ICD-9 in 2013 who told you that??????



the 2012 ICD-9 Is the expected last edition of the ICD-9 book.. there were no changes for 2013 and therefore no need to purchase a 2013 book.  Compliance requires that you have the most current code set, the 2012 is the most current code set for ICD-9 CM.  If there are no changes for next year you will not need to purchase the 2014 ICD-9 book.  

Also while the AAPC does ship books timely, not all employers order their books from the AAPC.  I teach all over the country and more times than not the January classes will see more than half without the current CPT book due to not having received it yet.


----------



## thatsmywhine@yahoo.com (Jan 1, 2013)

*gathering information*

So, what I am getting from this thread is that because my icd-9, icd-10 and hcpcs manuals are all 2011, I need to invest in 2013 editions before attempting the CPC certification.  Yes?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 1, 2013)

If yours are all dated 2011 then yes you need more current, the 2012 ICD-9 is updated from the 2011 but there were no updates for 2013 .  the 2012 ICD-10 CM is updated from 2011 but the 2013 had only a minor change but still was updated.  CPT was updated for 2012 and then for 2013
so what you will need is a 2012 or 2013 ICD-9 CM 2013 CPT and 2013 HCPC II and 2013 ICD-10 CM


----------



## pandorarose3 (Jan 1, 2013)

thatsmywhine@yahoo.com said:


> So, what I am getting from this thread is that because my icd-9, icd-10 and hcpcs manuals are all 2011, I need to invest in 2013 editions before attempting the CPC certification.  Yes?



What you need is the 2012/13 ICD-9, 2013 CPT and 2013 HCPCS.  Using outdated books does no good on these tests due to them updating the tests every year.  Basically you need the current years books to successfully pass this exam.

Why would you be using the ICD-10 at this time??  ICD-10 is not in effect nor being tested yet.  Studying and preparing for it is fine.  But this book isn't going to help you pass the CPC exams at this time, not till its in effect.


----------

